# What paint do you use to paint ceilings?



## FP&P (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't been too happy with Ben Moore mauresco due to its weak covering power. Any recommendations?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Sherwin Williams CHB


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use ppg's wall hide for ceilings.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

04 Muresco, PPG premium ceiling white and just started using Moores new water bourn ceiling paint....


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive been using SW- Sherscrub at $11 a gal its pretty good. Many people like to use it for walls but I dont like it that much.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

mostly SW


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

BM Super Spec because it dries really flat.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I like muresco, Think it hides well, dries flat.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I normally use Classic 99 but I've got to paint a ceiling a taupe color next week and I'm gonna use PM 400.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

The first time I used the new BM waterborne was on a plaster ceiling with large skims of drywall mud to repair running cracks. I was grateful for the heavier than usual stipple since it helped blend in the new flat patches with the old bumpy texture. It looked perfect after one coat as well, great coverage. For all around usage I still prefer Muresco, it has never failed me.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Have always used SW. Consistently works well.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

ceiling paint is ceiling paint.


----------



## FP&P (Nov 2, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> I like muresco, Think it hides well, dries flat.


I find the opposite i dont think muresco hides well at all.


----------



## FP&P (Nov 2, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> ceiling paint is ceiling paint.


Not when it doesn't cover well with minimal coats


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> I normally use Classic 99 but I've got to paint a ceiling a taupe color next week and I'm gonna use PM 400.


Try Sherscrub its cheaper and it covers as good if not better. My price is right at $11 a gallon, store cost is around $8.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

SW Master Hide flat white


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Muresco or the new BM waterbourne....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use Muresco 100% for ceilings, never really had any dislikes or issues with it. You have to use the "classic" formula. If you are using the "new" formula, then yeah, it doesn't cover well at all.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

CA Diamond white is a great product but expensive. We like Muresco but man it leaves quite a bit of splatter on your face, more so than any other ceiling paint. Glidden ceiling paint is cheap, and provides great coverage but is not as bright white as the others. When you find one you like don't throw away the roller sleeve, wrap it and use it again and again. We had one last over a year and charged $5 every time we used it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

BM Waterborne ceiling paint, dead flat in all bases...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

SW CHB for all my ceilings and closet interiors. I also use it as a first coat, (it's tintable) for flat sheen wall finishes. CHB has good "filling" properties and sands out real nice for the final coats. Some jobs I have used it as a primer over new drywall without any adverse effects.


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

I always use ProMar 200 Extra White for ceilings, but now you guys have me thinking. I have never heard of CHB, what does CHB stand for?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> ceiling paint is ceiling paint.


And you wonder why you can't get any customers excited about a paint job?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I use Muresco 100% for ceilings, never really had any dislikes or issues with it. You have to use the "classic" formula. If you are using the "new" formula, then yeah, it doesn't cover well at all.


 
Try the new water borne, you will like it, a lot:yes:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

PaintProfessor said:


> I always use ProMar 200 Extra White for ceilings, but now you guys have me thinking. I have never heard of CHB, what does CHB stand for?


Contractors High Build


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If using CHB as a primer, don't you think that it is pretty thirsty for the first coat of finish since it is a porous, high clay paint?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah it can be. Sometimes it is rolled on and sometimes sprayed and backrolled. Basically what I'm doing is cutting down on the different products used....and like I said, it does have good filling capabilities for minor imperfections and scratches and sands out real nice.

I used to use a PVA type primer but they really have no filling so its alot of skimming.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> And you wonder why you can't get any customers excited about a paint job?


You're not wrong, but then again I've used perhaps over 20 different brands of ceiling paint over the years - and the result always looks the same to me. Heck, I've even painted a whole ceiling with BIN once and BIN has a brown tint to it - and it looks white when over a whole ceiling.

More and more I look at it - painting companies are really nothing more than labor for hire companies. There are some guys that have figured how to cater to the ultra high end. But even to the homeowners that make a million bucks - they still shop for a deal.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

my swp rep talked me into trying pm400 a couple of weeks ago on a repaint i always thought that was swp throw back stuff but i used it and it rolls out a little thin the first coat but it covers real nice (the 2nd ) coat and for around 15 bucks a gallon its worth checkin out not sure i would trust it to roll a wall with but il probably try it some day


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

For those of you using the new BM waterborne, which roller do you prefer to use with it?


----------



## smigel (Jul 5, 2009)

*Ceiling paint*

In Texas we have the wonderful (sarcasm) popcorn ceilings. I only do repaints.

I will use Kelly Moore if given my choice of paint. If the customer is providing paint then Behr or Valspar Premiums is acceptable. 

I will not use any low grade paints for any job. I never get calls for us to use BM and I will not do a job if SW is required and I cannot get the customer to switch to something else.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

smigel said:


> In Texas we have the wonderful (sarcasm) popcorn ceilings. I only do repaints.
> 
> I will use Kelly Moore if given my choice of paint. If the customer is providing paint then Behr or Valspar Premiums is acceptable.
> 
> I will not use any low grade paints for any job. I never get calls for us to use BM and I will not do a job if SW is required and I cannot get the customer to switch to something else.


Popcorn ceilings are everywhere, but hey it's work right? I just painted 3 popcorn ceilings, 2 had water stains and the third already had new paint on the walls before they decided to have the ceiling done. Nothing like putting that cart before the horse. I used Zinnser odorless alkyd stain blocking primer since it can double as ceiling paint, but my gawd does it spatter. The HO also provided Behr ultra white trim paint and Valspar for the walls. I have no complaints about Valspar but the trim paint doesnt cover well imo.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Also a fan of CHB for ceilings. Stuff just lays out so dead flat, its great.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

SW Masterhide or PPG Speedhide. Low angular sheen, low price and good coverage.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> BM Waterborne ceiling paint, dead flat in all bases...


 
Yeah it's great stuff but it costs me $39/gal in Canada...I use Super spec most of the time..Most companies have a good flat paint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Picky Painter said:


> For those of you using the new BM waterborne, which roller do you prefer to use with it?


 
I just used a Duron brand 1/2 in


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

AllurePainting said:


> Sherwin Williams CHB


Ditto.:thumbup:

Used this stuff for the first time last year, and loved it!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Picky Painter said:


> For those of you using the new BM waterborne, which roller do you prefer to use with it?



We usually use a wooster pro-doz or wooster avalon with it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

CHB I guess is fine for ceilings most of our new repaints where the HO is painting for the first time since the house was built and it has chb everywhere I have been figuring prime and paint cuz that paint hasn't sealed anything and my paint sucks into and is gone...

I feel even tho the new BM waterborne is dead flat the ceiling still seems sealed to me chb you might as well be using drywall mud as your finish coat...


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

PaintProfessor said:


> I always use ProMar 200 Extra White for ceilings, but now you guys have me thinking. I have never heard of CHB, what does CHB stand for?


Chicago High Build 

CHB is a great ceiling paint. Dead flat and has a little more body to it than other dead flats. A lot of contractors stick thier noses up at a cheaper product, but I would be amazed if you try it and don't like it. 

PM 200 flat has a slight sheen to it and can cause ceiling jobs to not look perfect.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

Picky Painter said:


> For those of you using the new BM waterborne, which roller do you prefer to use with it?


 
For all of you using any of the BM's new "gennex" system, Try a Microfiber, or Microfiber looped roller. We are experiencing extreme sucess with these. The only downfall is you can typically only find them in a 3/8" to 1/2" nap. We prefer the *Whizz* brand *Xtra-Sorb.*


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

do you guys use/prefer pro mar 200 on ceilings or sw master hide. reason asking is I got my masterhide price down to 11 bucks per gallon I want to start using it. does masterhide cover well when rolled on smooth ceilings or should I just stick with the 200 its only a 9$ differance but everything helps.thanks


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Was using SW Vinylflex, have been using BM's ultraflat waterborne--nice finish, seems to provide good hiding coverage.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I USED BENJAMIN MOORE REGAL FLAT FINISH OR SHERWIN WILLIAMS CASHMERE FLAT


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> SW Masterhide or PPG Speedhide. Low angular sheen, low price and good coverage.


Agreed. I've been using the SW more as the PPG is hard to find in my area.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

alan said:


> do you guys use/prefer pro mar 200 on ceilings or sw master hide. reason asking is I got my masterhide price down to 11 bucks per gallon I want to start using it. does masterhide cover well when rolled on smooth ceilings or should I just stick with the 200 its only a 9$ differance but everything helps.thanks


Masterhide because it's more "dead" flat with less angular sheen. IMO 200 has too much sheen on most ceilings.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I always go with pro 200, it think it is by far the best paint for my buck. i've used chb a few times and feel it is a waste of my time due to the lack of coverage. You get what you pay for and i would rather spend $2 more per gal for it.


----------



## msmil (May 6, 2007)

Pratt & Lambert - Skylight - Flat Finish - Soft White.
% Solids: by weight 55%, by volume 36%.


----------



## antonito (Nov 2, 2009)

CHB all the way. Used what the architect spec'ed on 75' long unbroken corridors and after 4 coats could not hide the uneven drywall finishing. Finally got fed up and used CHB on one as a sample, and it looked like a million bucks. Knew we should have forced the issue sooner, d'oh.


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

Pittsburgh 670 or wallhide


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

FP&P said:


> I haven't been too happy with Ben Moore mauresco due to its weak covering power. Any recommendations?


I still like the Muresco, but lately it's been mostly Regal Flat or (the ultra flat Aura-based) Waterborne Ceiling Paint
Also, and perhaps surprising to most anyone in other regions, in the past year I'd say my use of Zinsser's Perma-White (eggshell) as a ceiling paint is slightly less than Regal Flat, but more than the WB Ceiling Paint
But please keep in mind I'm about 40 miles out into the North Atlantic and live and work in The Land Of Rust And Mildew

This thread got me thinking:
As my last Muresco Job was 6 months ago, and I've painted plenty of ceilings with Regal Flat, Z's Perma-White, and BM's WB Ceiling Paint since then, it makes me wonder about my long-time Muresco bias
I'd say it's still a great ceiling paint...under specific circumstances
But there are options when conditions are not ideal


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Use BM regal flat. It used to be called regal 'wall satin". It has great open time, dries to a true flat. No flashing or roller marks. Use a 3/4 nap syn. or lambswool. It is the best, as judged by_______ 

frisky


----------



## Petero (Mar 20, 2010)

BM Regal Flat (Wall Satin) - Superwhite
2 coats 3/8 nap polyester roller (BM or Purdy, Wooster, etc)


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

BM superspec,and most flat whites do the job on stipple and textured ceilings....Vaulted untextured ceilings with a tinted paint I sometimes use BM's topline genex-based, flat...Most of the time superspec {flat} looks perfect with 2 coats.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been using SW sherscrub, is the masterhide better? When I asked mt SW rep for CHB a while back, he said" wow, know one uses that, Sherscrub replaces it" anyonw which is the best SW flat ceiling paint for one coat coverage?


----------

